# Owls and Snow.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

I just finished this. You might have gathered I like painting snow scenes. :smile:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I love owls! Always have, and snow is best in paintings, not so crazy about it up close and personal! :biggrin:

Wonderful painting!


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Thanks Susan. The building in the picture which I have painted several times is actually a four storey pigeon tower/dovecote that belonged to the Lady of the Manor in Rivington near where I live, many years ago. The top storey was a reading/sitting room and the second and third levels had (still have) pigeon holes and perches. Some people like to claim it is now haunted and there are plans afoot to renovate part of the estate. The scenery around it is spectacular.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your paintings come to life. The movement of the owl is wonderful.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Now see,...you could buy the building and make the top floor your studio! :biggrin:


----------

